# Solved: Unable To Watch Video On New PC



## mandy123 (Aug 15, 2003)

I have a new laptop (Lenovo T61 running Vista). On some websites, I am unable to watch videos. I AM able to watch DVDs on my laptop. I AM able to watch videos on Youtube/CNN/ESPN/Others. However, on some sites, I am unable to watch videos that I was able to watch on my previous laptop (Dell running XP). Please help. Thanks.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

What browser are you using?

Any chance you can list the URLs for some of the web pages that are not playing videos?

Do you get any kind of warning or error message on the problem pages?


----------



## mandy123 (Aug 15, 2003)

Problem solved. It was the security setting on IE that was causing problem.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

mandy123 said:


> Problem solved.


You can mark this topic "Solved" in the drop down thread tools menu above your first post.


----------

